# My CHT setup



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I got my stands and got things setup so now I have just a few more day's of break in time before I run Audyssey and get things complete. I like the sound already without even running EQ so it should only get better once I am ready to go ahead and do a final setup. I figured I would post a couple of pics so here they are....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Tom! :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Joe...:wave:


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Didn't Craig used to recommend rotating the horn on the center if you were using it horizontal?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very Nice. I like the stands you got. Where do you have the Danley setup at? Congrats on the CHT's


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Really? He didn't mention it to me but I will be sure to ask. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

engtaz said:


> Very Nice. I like the stands you got. Where do you have the Danley setup at? Congrats on the CHT's


If you look at the pic with all the front soundstage in it you can see the hole in the wall just to the right of the left speaker. I built it into the wall and extended the horn mouth about 2 inches so it would fit flush with the wall and then I just framed it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

madpoet said:


> Didn't Craig used to recommend rotating the horn on the center if you were using it horizontal?


Talked to Craig and he said when they used to have the 60/40 waveguide that you needed to rotate the driver but since they went to the 90/90 waveguide it is no longer necessary.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Ahh, thanks for the update.


----------



## DeeJayBump (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice, that looks like a great setup.

EDIT: thanks for updating us on the CHT recommendation to *not* rotate with the new waveguide.

Looking forward to your updates after burn-in and Audyssey. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

DeeJayBump said:


> Nice, that looks like a great setup.
> 
> EDIT: thanks for updating us on the CHT recommendation to *not* rotate with the new waveguide.
> 
> Looking forward to your updates after burn-in and Audyssey. Thanks for posting.


Thanks and Your welcome. I am also looking forward to hearing how much better Audyssey does with the intergration of my CHT's and my Danley dts10, It should work out very well.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The stands are a very good match for the speakers. You mat and pillows seem to be defective though. Take them back and get some with the Broncos on them.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

MikeBiker said:


> The stands are a very good match for the speakers. You mat and pillows seem to be defective though. Take them back and get some with the Broncos on them.


Sorry no Tebow time in this HT.....:bigsmile::wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of the rest of the room. I still need to finish the acoustics for the back wall but you get the idea...


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent setup! Very nice. I'm sure you are going to enjoy those SHO's.
Once you get it dial in, let us know how it sounds. I would definitely be interested in how you like music listening with that setup. 

I'm getting 2 more sho's soon, just undecided if I will sell my Axiom M80's or not...
Really like to hear what you think of them for music...I'm sure they are great for Movies.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I will tell you now I have been breaking them in mostly with music and right out of the box they sound great. I get high spl without the sound being overbearing or for a lake of a better word ,shreaking, and I can only think they will get better after EQ. I will definitley post this weekend as to how much better they sound after Audyssey....:T


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

That's what I wanted to hear! Very good and thanks much...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the space Tom - the World Series win front page "Finally" is a perfect touch.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great HT room. Where are you hiding the Danley or as my wife says, "your blind" LOL


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

engtaz, see post 7 for you question.

tcarcio, looking forward to your post on how Audyssey set's them up. The crossover, with luck, should be set at 80. I have the older (Series 1) PROs and SHO and after break in mine are set higher. Yours, with the slot, are less touchy with Audyssey.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks like a nice system. How do the Pro-10s play with the rest of your system? I could not get into the details of the system but was curious what you are using for your subs?


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry, I just checked it again. I see that you have the Danley. It seems alot of people think that the Danley is only good for down low and not the mid bass region. Do you seem to have any issues with where the CHTs cutoff vs where the Danley picks up. My sho-10s are cut-off at 120 by audessy.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Love the space Tom - the World Series win front page "Finally" is a perfect touch.


Thanks, Those are metal printing plates that they used when printing the paper the next day. I have a friend who works for the globe who gave them to me. :clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

sbdman said:


> engtaz, see post 7 for you question.
> 
> tcarcio, looking forward to your post on how Audyssey set's them up. The crossover, with luck, should be set at 80. I have the older (Series 1) PROs and SHO and after break in mine are set higher. Yours, with the slot, are less touchy with Audyssey.


I will definitley post my results this weekend.:wave:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

dsully444 said:


> That looks like a nice system. How do the Pro-10s play with the rest of your system? I could not get into the details of the system but was curious what you are using for your subs?


The Pro10's have intergrated very nicely with the rest of the system but I will know more after I run Audyssey.
I have a Danley DTS10 that is built into the wall. That hole you see to the right of the left front speaker is the horns mouth of the Danley.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

dsully444 said:


> Sorry, I just checked it again. I see that you have the Danley. It seems alot of people think that the Danley is only good for down low and not the mid bass region. Do you seem to have any issues with where the CHTs cutoff vs where the Danley picks up. My sho-10s are cut-off at 120 by audessy.


Well I have the crossover set at 80hz and I think the midbass is just fine with that setting. Like I mentioned before once I run Audyssey I will see how things turn out. I will say that to me Audyssey is not the be all and end all so if I don't care for the results I will set things up manually.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice room, TC. The framed horn mouth is so cool. :TT


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I was thinking it was it in that location but was not sure. Shows you my wife is right. LOL


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tesseract said:


> Nice room, TC. The framed horn mouth is so cool. :TT


Thanks, It was the best way to hide it because it really wouldn't fit in the room without taking up too much space.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

engtaz said:


> I was thinking it was it in that location but was not sure. Shows you my wife is right. LOL


Aren't they always right......:whistling:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I ran Audyssey today and I will say that there was definitley an improvement in the mid bass although it did bring the lower end of the bass down I thought it really made things clearer and more precise. I was getting spl's of 95db without a hint of distortion and I think I could push it even more if I wanted to. I did have to adjust crossovers as the reciever seemed to think my surrounds were good to 70 hz but I really don't think they can handle that work without being punished so I set the crossover to 100hz. So far I like what I am hearing and I bumped up the low end about 4db and it really sounds nice and clean. I will continue to tweek things but for what it is worth these CHT speakers are really sounding nice in my room. I am very happy with the results so far and also with the Onkyo 809. More later if need be.:T


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Whenever I run Audyssey, I always have to remember to drop the sub amp back down so the trim will be closer to 0 than -12, then back up the amp after to enjoy that "house curve" effect. And yes, it always tries to pull out too much low end from speakers that aren't made for it - no reason to make them (and your receiver) do what they're not designed to do well!

Sounds like it's time to kick back your feet and enjoy the fruits of your labor - get out a good movie and let her rip!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

That's exactly what I had to do but it really sounds nice and clean now. I watched a Lynyrd Skynyrd concert last night and it sounded fantastic. I am very happy with the results so far....:bigsmile:


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

THAT'S NO CAT DOOR!  I'm assuming you don't have a cat or if you do, said cat has learned the hard way to avoid camping out in that inviting dark tunnel of boom.
Man. I gotta find a reason to visit again that CHT stuff looks interesting.
Still envy that room deceivingly small but actually well done for a home theater. You have captured the feel of the real thing in a cozy yet open build. Well done. :4stars:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Jasonpctech said:


> THAT'S NO CAT DOOR!  I'm assuming you don't have a cat or if you do, said cat has learned the hard way to avoid camping out in that inviting dark tunnel of boom.
> Man. I gotta find a reason to visit again that CHT stuff looks interesting.
> Still envy that room deceivingly small but actually well done for a home theater. You have captured the feel of the real thing in a cozy yet open build. Well done. :4stars:


:rofl: I don't have a cat and my 90lb lab won't fit...:bigsmile: Thanks I appreciate it. I tried to make the room seem larger and really going from the big B+W 801's to the CHT's opened it up even more. My wife said the same thing the other day. Your welcome to come visit anytime, Just bring a snack.....:heehee::T


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have two cats, outside only for mouse poplulation control. Could you imagine if a cat walked into that nestled in for a nap then you turn on WOW pod emergence scene. That cat would bolt out of there quicker than lighting. Now that would be a youtube video.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

dsully444 said:


> I have two cats, outside only for mouse poplulation control. Could you imagine if a cat walked into that nestled in for a nap then you turn on WOW pod emergence scene. That cat would bolt out of there quicker than lighting. Now that would be a youtube video.


I think the cat would wake up as it hit the wall on the other side of the room......


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

With the fur up along the spine to boot, it would be funny just to see how fast they can run. Cats are lazy unless they are trying to kill prey. I do lokie the size of the DTS, the slim build allows for easy hiding behind the wall.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The Beatles Rubber Soul in my LP at 103db is clear and sharp with no distoetion.....I love it...:bigsmile:


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

It's kinda scaring who loud it can get without you realizing it. Then you try to say something to the guy sitting next to you and you can't even hear your own voice  Yea, these babies go to 11 :hsd:


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

According to their website, they go to 12. Someone needs to straighten these guys out. lddude:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

dguarnaccia said:


> It's kinda scaring who loud it can get without you realizing it. Then you try to say something to the guy sitting next to you and you can't even hear your own voice  Yea, these babies go to 11 :hsd:


I know it's scary, I still had lots of headroom but I didn't want to disturb the people across the street. :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

craigsub said:


> According to their website, they go to 12. Someone needs to straighten these guys out. lddude:


I can't believe how loud these things go. I will be deaf in a few months.....:heehee:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> I know it's scary, I still had lots of headroom but I didn't want to disturb the people across the street. :bigsmile:


These speakers will do that. They are so clean and powerful, it is easy to get carried away with the volume control. :innocent:


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice set up!

A couple questions ...

First, why two projectors?

Second - did you kind of randomly place the room treatments or is there a purpose for the design? Just curious because I don't often see treatments on the ceiling.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks. I have 2 PJ's really just because I never got rid of the first one I bought. When I bought the Sony I figured that I would just use the Optoma for tv and save on the lamp of the Sony. The room treatments are at some reflection points of my room but with an open wall on one side it is hard to cover them all. I had a good amount of OC 703 so I just decided that with the room being so lively being that it is all paneling I would use it to help deaden the sound a bit and it seems to work well and I no longer have any slap echo.


----------

